# iwStack but in US?



## Hxxx (Mar 13, 2014)

Any comparable provider in term of quality and price similar to iwStack, basically IaaS, virtual firewall, balancers, all that stuff, but located in the US?


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 13, 2014)

NephoScale: locations in San Jose and Richmond (parent company is Silicon Valley Hosting who have been around since the mid 90's).  Several of Nephoscale's developers came from GoGrid which is another 'iwStack' like cloud provider. 

If you're asking about an Iaas provider in the US with iwStack like pricing, then no.  Nephoscale is reasonably priced but much more expensive then iwStack.  GoGrid is priced for the enterprise customers it serves (i.e. expect to pay 10X more than you would at iwStack).


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 13, 2014)

iwstack are in US?


----------



## happel (Mar 13, 2014)

No


----------



## MannDude (Mar 13, 2014)

Linode


----------



## john (Mar 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Linode


Linode isn't a true cloud. Storage is local afaik.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 13, 2014)

john said:


> Linode isn't a true cloud. Storage is local afaik.


Can still be 'cloud' with localized storage. That's how AppLogic by 3tera works. http://www.ca.com/us/cloud-platform.aspx

Don't need some big clunky network attached storage units to be considered a cloud, I don't think. I think what Linode offers would constitute a cloud in terms of features, but it's up to debate considering 'cloud' is such a loosely defined term anyway. 

Also, I had no idea IWStack wasn't in the US. I previously always thought they had a US location. Today I learned.


----------



## john (Mar 13, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong but AppLogic uses a virtual SAN that duplicates data across physical hosts, sort of like OnApp's SANity product. Linode's usage of cloud is comparable to DO and Vultr, albeit with more features and reliability.

iwStack strikes me as a "true cloud". High availability being a key factor. Perhaps the OP could clarify if they need HA or not.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd say HostVirtual (vr.org) as a pretty good alternative for iwStack.  Love those guys and the work they do.  I used to have a few of my VMs on their network, some pretty great stuff came with it.  

If I recall it's true cloud (don't recall which stack they use though) with a custom panel based off of Xen virtualization.


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 16, 2014)

An interesting tidbit if you're looking for iwStack in the US:


----------



## notFound (Mar 18, 2014)

Yup, local zones are available now in Dallas ('officially' announced today) called the BASIC zones for now, because HA and virtual routers are not included just yet but it's all SSD based.


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Mar 20, 2014)

Correct me if i'm wrong as I noticed they is on the incero Dallas for their US location?


----------



## httpzoom (Mar 22, 2014)

I've seen someone mention AppLogic and the problem with this product is the licensing and hardware cost to run.

The CEO of Innoscale (BirdHosting and Cloudweb) is a close personal friend and they've always done this type of Cloud, failover wise it works really well it just isn't "cheap".


----------

